# Strawberries 'n Cream (cheese)



## luckytrim (Aug 6, 2006)

Strawberries 'n Cream (cheese) 

40 large firm strawberries 
16 oz. cream cheese, softened 
3/4 c. confectioners sugar 
1 1/2 tsp almond extract 
8 TBL milk chocolate, grated, divided 

Cut a thin slice off of the leafy end of the strawberries, just enough to allow the berries to sit level. 
from the other end, cross-cut each berry about 3/4 of the way down, careful to not go all the way through. 
Spread the four wedges slightly with a finger-tip. 
Set berries aside. 

In a Large Mixing bowl, beat together the cream cheese, sugar and almond extract until light and fluffy. Gently fold in half the grated chocolate. 

Using a pipette, decorating bag with tip, or small spoon, generously fill the strawberries, being careful not to break them. 

Sprinkle the remaining chocolate on the tops of the stuffed berries, cover and refrigerate until ready to serve. 

For a stronger chocolate flavor, apply a small dollop of chocolate syrup instead of the sprinkled grated chocolate


----------



## QSis (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow, I sure would like to try these!  They sound beautiful, delicious and romantic!

Thanks for posting the recipe, lucky!

Lee


----------



## letscook (Aug 6, 2006)

Got this recipe last summer I think it was out of a Kraft or Plisbury coobook that you see at the checkouts in the grocery store.   Love these make them alot during strawbery time.  Made them recently to take to a picnic, barely got the plastic wrap remove and they dissappeared.


----------



## Alix (Aug 6, 2006)

So you don't hollow out the berries? You cut them in four and stuff the filling in and then cover the cut ends with chocolate? Am I getting that right?


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 6, 2006)

you have it right.

if you're looking for more room for the filling, make your cross-cut TWO cuts, forming a tiny "V" shape; this creates a tiny sliver which can be removed.

you would do this in both directions.  This "opens" the berry a little more and gives room for more fillling.
But no, you're not "hollowing the berries at all.


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Alix (Aug 6, 2006)

Holy moly luckytrim. Those look absolutely DIVINE! Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 6, 2006)

TY........TYVM !

wish i'd held the camera steady..........


----------



## mudbug (Aug 6, 2006)

How many rows can one eat in a single sitting without being thought rude?


----------



## cjs (Aug 6, 2006)

I've done these and I agree they are great! But the first time I did them, I didn't read the recipe thoroughly and stemmed the berries, which left a hole....yup the piping went right thru! tasted good tho.

And a P.S. - at a farmer's market last week I was lucky enuf to find Huckleberries - I bot a lb. of them ($5.00 - but oh so worth it!!!) I mashed a few in cream cheese for a topping for some crackers - really good. Will add some lemon zest next time.


----------

